# MORE new channels coming to XM!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott,

XM Satellite Radio is pleased to announce that CNN will join the XM News neighborhood on Monday, December 2nd, on channel 122, featuring Larry King Live, Lou Dobbs Moneyline, Crossfire, Connie Chung Tonight, Wolf Blitzer Reports and other well-known programs from AOL Time Warner's flagship cable news channel.

Beginning today, FOX News has moved from channel 122 to the first position of our News category on channel 121. We will no longer carry the USA TODAY channel previously located at that channel number.

We have also added two new music channels:

Squizz on channel 48, an edgy, hard alternative rock channel features bands such as Korn, Staind, Tool, Limp Bizkit, Creed, P.O.D., and Papa Roach. With this addition, the Bone Yard (ch. 41) will focus primarily on 80s rock - hair bands, stadium fillers, and power metal.

XM Live, on channel 168, features rare live performances and intimate interviews with your favorite artists 'round-the-clock as well as exclusive live performances recorded at the state-of-the-art XM LIVE Performance studio.

Channel 62 has become Suite 62, previously BET Uptown, and continues to bring you a sophisticated urban, contemporary mix.

To make room for these changes, we are no longer carrying BabbleOn (ch. 167) and will discontinue CNNfn (ch.128) effective December 2.

Playboy fans will be pleased to learn that in early December a number of new shows will be added to Playboy Radio (ch. 205). If you are not yet a Playboy premium subscriber, you can order this adult service for only $2.99 per month at http://playboyradio.xmradio.com

For more information about the latest in XM programming, or to download an updated channel lineup, please visit us online at http://www.xmradio.com. Thank you for your continued support.

- XM Listener Care


----------

